
What are the best for-credit online CS classes? - Myrmornis
I&#x27;m interested in taking some core CS classes online for university credit. I&#x27;d be prepared to spend up to $1000 for a great class that will be viewed well by potential employers (but Stanford&#x27;s $6600 is too much). E.g. I see one can take math classes like Calc I &amp; II at extension.berkeley.edu for $680; where is an analogous Data Structures and Algorithms for example?<p>Note that I want university credit, so I&#x27;m not currently considering things like the Princeton class offered via Coursera, for which no credit is available.
======
argonaut
The Berkeley extension classes you link to seem to be separate, _not
identical_ versions of the Berkeley courses, so I think there's a question
mark with respect to whether they are quality courses.

------
swuecho
Calc I & II have nothing to do with Data Structures and Algorithms.

~~~
Myrmornis
Not quite true; students often study some math along with some CS and those
two classes are considered "core" classes in math and CS respectively. But
yes, I know that the "analysis" side of math is not particularly close to CS.

I give calc I and II as an example of an ostensibly high quality core math
class that one _can_ take for credit at an ostensibly high quality
institution. My question is, where can I do core CS classes for credit, in the
way that I can do core math classes at extension.berkeley.edu?

